# Bizarre new Costa advert



## 20Eyes (Mar 16, 2011)

Must have some Kiss fans in their marketing department...


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

Great ad. - love it - Pity about the Coffee:act-up:


----------



## Outlaw333 (Dec 13, 2011)

I'm not going to deny that is a great advert! It explains another of the many reasons why their coffee is so terrible though! Not only do they store roasted coffee most inappropriately but they have a load of severed heads floating about in it! Grizzly!


----------



## JohnnieWalker (Aug 24, 2011)

It's especially ironic considering Costa just recently discontinued their tins of beans!

Coffee & Accessories available at http://TheCoffeeShop.Co


----------



## sandykt (Dec 3, 2009)

Discontinued their beans - are you serious? How did not I know about this?


----------



## mike 100 (Jul 15, 2010)

Outlaw333 said:


> I'm not going to deny that is a great advert! It explains another of the many reasons why their coffee is so terrible though! Not only do they store roasted coffee most inappropriately but they have a load of severed heads floating about in it! Grizzly!


It's not the heads that worries me, at least you can see them, whats going on below the surface that concerns me!!

Did they not consult Sandy about discontinuing their tins of beans.. if not ... serious error!!


----------



## JohnnieWalker (Aug 24, 2011)

Yes Sandy, it's a bizarre decision in my opinion.

I know they may not have been the best beans in the world, and many members actually dislike anything Costa, but for a company that claims to be 'for coffee lovers" they've just stopped selling their best product.

They now only sell medium ground, rather than the espresso ground they used to sell.

It's good to offer more choice of products such as tassimo pods, but I sold lots of their beans, all I can do now is advise people to give Costa their feedback, I've even placed a link to their customer feedback page from my website.

Coffee & Accessories available at http://TheCoffeeShop.Co


----------



## chriswood13 (Oct 19, 2012)

Great ad! Mediocre product.


----------

